# Luffa Sponges



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

I was looking at luffa a seeds yesterday. Spoke with a local farmer who has a green house and she said she would grow some if there was a market for them. 

Do you remember what Cottonblossomcraft.com used to sell them for before they were discontinued?


----------



## linbee (Jul 7, 2010)

I have ordered several varieties of gourd seeds (including luffa/loofah) from a lady on ebay. She currently has a "Buy It Now" auction with 24+ seeds for $3 + $3 shipping. I don't know if that is a good price or not, but it will give you some price comparison. Her auction name is onaleei if you want to check her out on ebay. 

I would like to tell you that I planted the loofah seeds and I have wonderful crop, but I didn't even get them in the ground this year.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Well I am just laughing at myself. Here I thought they came from a shelf at the store. I didn't know you can GROW them. :blush Kind of like my husband; he thought strawberries came from little green cartons at the supermarket. :blush

You learn something knew every day.


----------



## K-Ro (Nov 10, 2009)

I also got my starter seeds off of ebay from Shady Road, they were 3.89 for 50 seeds including s/h. They do take a bit to get them started, they are slow, but they do grow all over the place once started.

I seeded some of mine this year and would be more than happy to send you some seeds to get you started.


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks for the seed source. I am looking for the price for the grown luffa, not the seeds. Is luffa the same as loffah?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

We have a 'higher end' dollar store in the town over, when they get them in I buy the whole box for 50 cents each. So they sell normally a, 8 to 10 inch loofa for $1. The vines are very agressive, ours grew up into a oak tree that is huge, my son used a rifle to shoot the loofa's out of the tree...that is how agressive these fines are  They need lots of room. Vicki


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I don't know if we have a long enough growing season for them here. I need to look into that.


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

I always search our dollar stores and have not seen them. 

I was talking to the farmer about this and they have had a greenhouse given to them. They will be starting planting now. They would have luffa in the spring. If I grew my own, I would not be able to have luffa to put into soap until next fall.


----------

